# Challenge Me!



## flow (Jul 14, 2013)

We'll be heading on vacation later this month, and if all the stars align, I'll get to do some shooting while we're there. We're going to Chicago - I grew up there but haven't really been back for a decade or so. So, taking husband & kids to see the sights (and Grandma). I'll get plenty of my own shots in, but I'm also looking for suggestions.

Itinerary is set already, and includes Field, Shedd, Science & Industry, Sears Tower, general city-wandering, Zoo, and a state park about 2 hours outside the city. Only major limitation is Shedd - no flash allowed, period. (Doesn't mean I can't get away with it in some areas, but I understand & accept their reasons.)

And potential (not packed yet!) equipment is D40, kit 18-55, zoom (up to 200 or 300 once I decide & get the rental order in), speedlight (sb700), variety of filters (polarizer, etc), as well as teleconverter. Can't take a tripod pretty much anywhere (and it's to much to carry alongside a toddler, anyway, so it's likely not even getting into the suitcase).

SO -- Challenge Me! If you were designing the assignments, what would you put on the list for the Windy City?

(Any tips for these locations also welcome!)


----------



## Rockman (Jul 15, 2013)

How about a triptych that tells the story of your trip? If you want to make it more challenging have a common object, shape or colour to link the three images.

Mike


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 15, 2013)

flow said:


> ...........If you were designing the assignments, what would you put on the list for the Windy City?
> 
> (Any tips for these locations also welcome!)



I would get on Google Maps and select something like a 6-block area downtown. No cheating and looking at photos of that area.... just the Satellite view!  I'd then set aside a few hours to walk that area and see what I could find to shoot.


----------

